
What’s the oldest independently owned software company? - dirtyaura
https://twitter.com/danielraffel/status/784936684408365059
======
greenyoda
The oldest one I can think of is SAS, which is 40 years old:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SAS_Institute](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SAS_Institute)

------
angersock
Epic Systems is certainly up there (
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epic_Systems](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epic_Systems)
).

